# ASIO help



## Rooster19 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm trying to set up REW with a UMIK mic. I Downloaded the ASIO4 control panel.

My problem is when I try to set up the preferences in REW, if I use "ASIO" my HDMI device ("denon avr") doesn't appear in the "output" drop-down, or in the"ASIO control Panel"

If I use the "JAVA" driver, then "denon avr" shows up.

Any thoughts/suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,

MK


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It can be tricky to get HDMI outputs to show up, but the first step is to select the output on the ASIO4All control panel - if it isn't appearing there you may need a different (earlier) version of ASIO4All or may need to try disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable and restarting ASIO4All. The best place for tips on that is probably the AVS Forum thread on using REW with USB mics and HDMI, in the Audio Theory forum.


----------

